# [CONFIRMED]December '15 Lease Rates (2,34,5,6 Series-Incl. M)



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

eneka said:


> anything for the i3?


I only copy pasted what GOLFRR has posted, no info other than whats there, I'll update if I see him put anything. Thanks!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

'Scuse my ignorance but what are options and holiday credits?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

turpiwa said:


> 'Scuse my ignorance but what are options and holiday credits?


Exactly that, credits towards your purchase.... just different names for them...


----------



## gpan (Nov 11, 2015)

I would like to know residual for 24 months/10k lease on a 5-er (535xi to be precise). Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Has the residual difference between an m3 and m4 always been this much?


----------



## vip93330 (Mar 20, 2013)

Can I lock the option and holiday credit?


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

vip93330 said:


> Can I lock the option and holiday credit?


Holiday Credits are NOT lockable. I just got home - will check on the other tomorrow.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Ty Vil said:


> Holiday Credits are NOT lockable. I just got home - will check on the other tomorrow.


Same as last month, option is lockable, holiday credit is not just like novemberfest adder.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

When a factory incentive is not lockable, it's because its whole purpose is to encourage sales out of the dealer's current inventory. BMW is in a neck-and-neck battle with Mercedes and Lexus for the title of No. 1 in Luxury Car Sales in the US for 2015, a title they have earned three out of the last four years. BMW of North America would much rather see you take delivery in December instead of January or February. As far as No. 1 Luxury Car Manufacturer in the World, BMW has held that title for the past 10 years now. 

At the end of October, BMW's lead over Mercedes was only 555 cars. And Lexus was lurking just a couple thousand back of Mercedes. Everybody announced their November sales today, Dec. 1, except for Mercedes. They suspiciously discovered a last minute technical glitch that prevented them from reporting November's sales today but said they will be reported tomorrow (Wednesday, Dec. 2). Hmmm? Gee, I wonder if they were working overtime getting dealers to sell themselves more cars as demos effective November 30th? When BMW does that, they usually wait until the week between Christmas and New Year's and it drives Dr. Z crazy. He never shuts up with his whining about how Mercedes really won because they had more registrations than BMW, even though he wouldn't know that immediately because registrations lag reported sales. If he were an American, he would understand that we have always used reported sales, not registrations, in this country to declare a winner. Sore loser!

*Just so you don't have to google him, Dr. Z refers to Dieter Zetsche, Chairman of Daimler.


----------



## Cougar85 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ninong said:


> At the end of October, BMW's lead over Mercedes was only 555 cars. And Lexus was lurking just a couple thousand back of Mercedes. Everybody announced their November sales today, Dec. 1, except for Mercedes. They suspiciously discovered a last minute technical glitch that prevented them from reporting November's sales today but said they will be reported tomorrow (Wednesday, Dec. 2).


Well, I have to say that I am thrilled the 5 series numbers didn't change for December!

I rolled the dice on an E350 on Black Friday. On a car that was $4825 MSRP lower than the 535i that I was drooling over, my payments are $160 less PER MONTH for the Benz.

Now, take into account a much lower MBZ MF (.00068), and the fact that this is my 3rd Benz from this dealer, I know I got a smoking deal. I was concerned that the December BMW numbers were going to dip and make the difference considerably less.

I guess you can add one to the MBZ numbers, and subtract one from the BMW numbers. But when the BMW MF's are so comparatively high, I'll stick with MBZ every time. Maybe I'll be back in three years, maybe not&#8230;

Meanwhile, I sincerely thank all of you fine people for the invaluable information you share here.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Cougar85 said:


> Meanwhile, I sincerely thank all of you fine people for the invaluable information you share here.


As long as you're happy that's all that matters. 

Mercedes Benz makes nice cars, too. Some of us have just been drinking the BMW Kool-Aid so long that we won't even consider a Mercedes. I'm definitely one of those people. 

By the way, Mercedes finally reported their November numbers this morning and, in spite of their dealers doing everything they could to report extra November sales, they still ended up with a 12% drop in total sales for the month compared to the previous year so it looks like barring some miracle on the part of Mercedes or Lexus, BMW will be crowned the Number One Luxury Car brand in the US for the fourth time in the past five years. Their title of Number One in the World for the past 10 years appears secure and they will almost certainly make that for the past 11 years.


----------



## John Casey (Nov 4, 2015)

kromix said:


> Same as last month, option is lockable, holiday credit is not just like novemberfest adder.


So Option will apply to ED (delivery in spring) but Holiday credit will not (even assuming paperwork is signed in December)?


----------



## enc0re (Nov 26, 2006)

If anyone knows the Residuals/MFs for MY2015 2 and 3-series, I would be very grateful if they posted them. I would like to work out what December deals can be had on the lowest end of the spectrum.


----------



## Cougar85 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ninong said:


> As long as you're happy that's all that matters.
> 
> Mercedes Benz makes nice cars, too. Some of us have just been drinking the BMW Kool-Aid so long that we won't even consider a Mercedes. I'm definitely one of those people.


I understand&#8230; I have friends that have BMW's and they all thoroughly enjoy their Kool-Aid.

One in particular considered buying my wife's last MBZ C-class from us when it came off of lease. Knowing how the car had been treated and what it had been through made the deal that much sweeter for him. He eventually changed his mind and went for another BMW, and now repeatedly reminds us how thrilled he is with his decision. When I was telling him I was making the switch, he was excited to have me in the family. He won't be happy the next time I pull up in front of his house!

In the end, I still want to drive a BMW. I'll dip into the Kool-Aid pool one day and see what all the fuss is about. But the cost vs value factor made this deal a no-brainer.

So yes, I'm happy this time around.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

John Casey said:


> So Option will apply to ED (delivery in spring) but Holiday credit will not (even assuming paperwork is signed in December)?


Here's the deal. You must always verify what is locked and what is not locked with your client advisor at the time you place your order. That's a must every time just to be certain.

Now, if you go to the BMWUSA.com website, they give you the terms of their offers in excruciating detail in their federally-mandated lease disclosure fine print. Just read it. It's all there. However, several Bimmerfest sponsors have posted that when BMW says rate lock applicants "must take delivery within 60 days of initial lock" what they really mean is within 60 days from the end of the month you were approved or maybe even 60 days from the end of that program, which is Jan. 4, 2016 in this case.

Unless your car is arriving through a West Coast port (which it probably will be), in which case it's 90 days.


----------



## eneka (Dec 10, 2007)

from the i3 forums


> The December lease rates are out and the residuals for 2015 i3s have dropped. On the plus side, there is now a $2000 "Happier Holiday" credit in addition to the $7,500 lease credit. MF stays @ .00131 for qualified credit (pre any MSDs).
> 
> December 2015 plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## vip93330 (Mar 20, 2013)

Can someone please post the residuals for 2015 650 and M4's.


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone have the residuals for the new 7 series?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

m3m3m3 said:


> Does anyone have the residuals for the new 7 series?


7 Series MF: .00115
36 mo: 52%
39 mo: 51%


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

kromix said:


> 7 Series MF: .00115
> 36 mo: 52%
> 39 mo: 51%


Thanks!!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

It is my impression (and of several of my local dealers as well) that there is no "shortage" of M3. The sucker is not selling as expected = not that many allocations. Thus a much lower residual than the higher-priced, plenty-of-allocations M4.



Ninong said:


> You're right. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I was replying to M240's comment and I reversed things in my mind because I misread his comment and I know that there has been a shortage of M3's compared to M4's, which explains why dealers aren't willing to discount their M3's nearly as much as they do their M4's.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Technic said:


> It is my impression (and of several of my local dealers as well) that there is no "shortage" of M3.


How do you define "shortage?"

There is exactly 1 remaining new 2015 M3 in the United States (6MT in Humboldt Bay, CA) compared to 58 remaining new 2015 M4's.

There are 137 new 2016 M3's and 737 new 2016 M4's. That's 0.4 2016 M3's per dealer vs. 2.2 2016 M4's per dealer. Those numbers are from Cars.com.



> The sucker is not selling as expected = not that many allocations. Thus a much lower residual than the higher-priced, plenty-of-allocations M4.


BMW is apparently following a current policy of setting residuals and cash incentives based on an entire series rather than each individual model. I'm not current enough to know exactly why they have set the 3-series residuals higher than the 4-series residuals but I can tell you what factors can come into play from time to time:

Actual expected market value of the car three years from now. If that's what motivated them, then it means they expect the 3-series to retain value better than the 4-series.

A desire to match the residuals on similar Mercedes and Audi models. This sometimes explains why certain BMW models may be worth a lot less than their guaranteed residual at the expiration of the lease term, resulting in BMWFS offering to sell them to the dealer for thousands of dollars less.

No need to support a particular model that is moving faster than they can make them (X5 and to a certain extent X3). Residuals on models like that are the ones most likely to reflect real world market conditions.

Or any combination of the above.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Anybody know of there is an option credit on the i3? I found the 2k holiday credit. I am guessing not with the holiday cash but always good to ask


----------



## richlux (May 30, 2006)

I know it's cold here in Maryland, but does anyone have Lease info for the Z4 (2.8)?

Rich


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Hangman4358 said:


> Anybody know of there is an option credit on the i3? I found the 2k holiday credit. I am guessing not with the holiday cash but always good to ask


Not according to the BMWUSA.com website. All they're showing is the $2,000 Happier Holiday plus the $7,500 lease cash.



richlux said:


> I know it's cold here in Maryland, but does anyone have Lease info for the Z4 (2.8)?


If you go to BMWUSA.com you can see what they're offering as their lease special on that model. Right now it's $750 Happier Holiday plus $750 Option Credit, residual for 39 months/10,000 miles/yr is 61%, MF is .000131. That means they're pushing 39 months right now and it will have a better residual than 36 months because they don't want you to choose 36 months.


----------



## mjsabin01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Did anyone ever get the 2015 lease numbers?


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

mjsabin01 said:


> Did anyone ever get the 2015 lease numbers?


Which particular car(s)?


----------



## mjsabin01 (Dec 27, 2012)

3 and 5 aeries


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

mjsabin01 said:


> 3 and 5 aeries


Sedans (gas) are 60% for 36/10k. Not entirely confident about diesels but they appear to be 59% for 36/10k. Feel free to calculate this by checking Bmw offers website which had the 2015 numbers for certain 3s and 5s when I last checked.


----------



## mjsabin01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok thanks. Is the MF the same as 2016?


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

mjsabin01 said:


> Ok thanks. Is the MF the same as 2016?


I believe so.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

*330e residual*



Ninong said:


> How do you define "shortage?"
> 
> There is exactly 1 remaining new 2015 M3 in the United States (6MT in Humboldt Bay, CA) compared to 58 remaining new 2015 M4's.
> 
> ...


Hi Ninong,
Will 330e PHEV has the same residual as the 3 series?
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

kimluk said:


> Hi Ninong,
> Will 330e PHEV has the same residual as the 3 series?
> Thanks,
> Kim


I don't know. They started production last month, so I assume the dealers will get the residuals sometime this month if they don't already have them. You need to ask your client advisor if they have them yet.

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/AllBMWs/FutureVehicles/details.aspx?FVCVDetailId=73


----------



## rembil (Aug 15, 2002)

does anyone have the MF and residual for 2015 7 series... 24months/30k miles or 36months/45k miles?


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

24/10 still think its 64


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

eneka said:


> from the i3 forums The December lease rates are out and the residuals for 2015 i3s have dropped. On the plus side, there is now a $2000 "Happier Holiday" credit in addition to the $7,500 lease credit. MF stays @ .00131 for qualified credit (pre any MSDs).
> 
> December 2015 plan.
> 
> ...


Has this changed for January? Thanks.


----------



## My08535i (May 16, 2007)

*Rates*

Only difference is MF is .00132 - Money carries over $2K Build out and $7500 Lease Cash.
Residuals remain the same.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

My08535i said:


> Only difference is MF is .00132 - Money carries over $2K Build out and $7500 Lease Cash.
> 
> Residuals remain the same.


Thanks!


----------

